# Baby Beast Tank Extension



## Rob Fisher (29/3/18)

I'm looking for clear Baby Beast Tank Extensions. Not for Big Baby Beast or anything other than the *standard Baby Beast*. It's a *bubble tank* and it fits the SkyDrop Kit on the Skyline.

I have managed to get some coloured ones from Vape Cartel but I really want plain clear bubble tanks if possible!


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

Jeepers it's annoying that they have about 800 different types of baby tanks!!!

This one Robert?

https://vaporize.co.za/shop/smok-tfv8-baby-beast-bulb-glass-tube/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Jeepers it's annoying that they have about 800 different types of baby tanks!!!
> 
> This one Robert?
> 
> https://vaporize.co.za/shop/smok-tfv8-baby-beast-bulb-glass-tube/


That looks like the correct one for the Baby Beast, also known as the #4 Bulb glass.

*SMOK Bulb Pyrex Glass Tube ♯1*
Compatibility: Compatible with SMOK TFV8 Big Baby Tank,
TFV8 Big Baby EU Tank, TFV8 X-Baby EU Tank
Purpose: Enlarge capacity from 5ml to 7ml (TFV8 Big Baby),
2ml to 5ml (TFV8 Big Baby EU, TFV8 X-Baby EU Tank)

*SMOK Bulb Pyrex Glass Tube ♯2*
Capacity: 8ml
Compatibility: Compatible with SMOK TFV12 Prince Tank

*SMOK Bulb Pyrex Glass Tube ♯3*
Compatibility: Compatible with TFV8 X-Baby Tank (Standard edition only)
Purpose: Enlarge capacity from 4ml to 6ml

*SMOK Bulb Pyrex Glass Tube ♯4*
Compatibility: Compatible with TFV8 Baby Tank (Standard edition only),
TFV8 Baby Tank Carbon Fiber Edition (Standard edition only) and TFV12 Baby Prince Tank
Purpose: Enlarge capacity from 3ml to 5ml

*SMOK Bulb Pyrex Glass Tube ♯5*
Compatibility: Compatible with TFV8 Baby EU Tank
Purpose: Enlarge capacity from 2ml to 3.5ml

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Jeepers it's annoying that they have about 800 different types of baby tanks!!!
> 
> This one Robert?
> 
> https://vaporize.co.za/shop/smok-tfv8-baby-beast-bulb-glass-tube/



Awesome! That's the one! Thanks @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

